# Anybody on here have a Palm Pre?



## Richard King (Jul 5, 2009)

I got impatient last spring and jumped from a Treo to an iPhone and there are things I miss about the PalmOS. 
The new has worn off of almost all of my apps.
Mainly right now I resent that audiobooks from Amazon cannot be listened to on the iPhone. I am missing that because it makes my outdoor labor so much better. Anyone here tried the Pre yet?


----------



## Claudiu (Jul 7, 2009)

Richard King said:


> I got impatient last spring and jumped from a Treo to an iPhone and there are things I miss about the PalmOS.
> The new has worn off of almost all of my apps.
> Mainly right now I resent that audiobooks from Amazon cannot be listened to on the iPhone. I am missing that because it makes my outdoor labor so much better. Anyone here tried the Pre yet?




Your audiobooks don't work on your iPhone?


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2009)

I too miss Palm OS. I have an actual modern device with the real Palm OS for now... I have a Nokia N800 Internet Tablet with a Palm OS emulator. It works out very nicely.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 11, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> Richard King said:
> 
> 
> > I got impatient last spring and jumped from a Treo to an iPhone and there are things I miss about the PalmOS.
> ...



Some do but NOT any from the the audible books that is owned by Amazon.


----------

